# Brompton M type Cross bar



## lloydsky (28 Mar 2020)

Hi,

Just wandering if anyone knows where I can get a cross bar (similar or same as the discontinued one) for Brompton M type handlebars? It's so that my little one can grip it from a bobike mini front seat. Thanks


----------



## Specialeyes (28 Mar 2020)

Brilliant Bikes are, erm, brilliant for that sort of thing 

https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...s/318-brompton-xbar-for-m-type-handlebar.html


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (28 Mar 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> Brilliant Bikes are, erm, brilliant for that sort of thing
> 
> https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompt...s/318-brompton-xbar-for-m-type-handlebar.html



They are brilliant, but the item is no longer available...

I would like one of those myself.


----------



## berlinonaut (29 Mar 2020)

These bars were intended for the old series of M-bars that were delivered by Neobike (the temporary Asian Brompton license taker) in the 90ies and tended to break. So there was a recall for those bars with the option to either get such a crossbar or alternatively to get a new bar. This was 20 years ago, so these thingies seem finally to haven been gone (as is their intended need). If you want such a kind of thing you can find it as a generic bike accessory like i.e. that via ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fahrrad-...it-Mittelstrebe-fur-22-mm-Lenker/331616117972 or from a motorbike shop like that https://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/lenkerquerstrebe-universal-silbern.html or you can simply build one yourself using parts from a hardware store like a piece of plastic pipe.


----------



## rafiki (29 Mar 2020)

Bridge Extender for Brompton M 2017 Handlebar

It fits the H bar too.


----------



## Gunk (29 Mar 2020)

They do pop up on eBay, there was a NOS one on there recently.


----------



## 12boy (29 Mar 2020)

Perhaps a pair of bar ends turned inward would suit. A pair of 22.2 inner diameter would slide on.


----------



## Eline (10 Jun 2021)

If anyone needs one I have one for sale. It’s in Oslo, Norway and I am happy to mail it.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2021)

It’s easier to just fit a later set of bars, that’s what I ended up doing.


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Jun 2021)

I think the crossbars still have value for very hard/heavy riders, although the weak M-bars are a couple of decades in the past now.

I do hate it when retailers leave "no longer available" product pages up and Google brings them up at the top of searches. Amazon is one of the worst offenders.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I think the crossbars still have value for very hard/heavy riders, although the weak M-bars are a couple of decades in the past now.
> 
> I do hate it when retailers leave "no longer available" product pages up and Google brings them up at the top of searches. Amazon is one of the worst offenders.


This ^^^^^^^^^^
I'm looking at you, Brilliant Bikes! ( an excellent bike shop but they've raised my hopes too many times before noticing the "No longer available " and the lack of " Show in stock items only" filter) ...


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Jun 2021)

Bait and switch! They want you to visit their site in the hope you'll buy something else (not that there is any real alternative to a crossbar or, where I was similarly disappointed, Brompton SRAM hub axle fittings; the FG10,5 chain tensioner nut and tab washers are now unobtanium so I will need to modify SA parts slightly if my SRAM fittings ever get lost or damaged).


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2021)

Gunk said:


> It’s easier to just fit a later set of bars, that’s what I ended up doing.


That solves the original wobbly bar issues, but not the OP's requirement for a handgrip for a toddler.

You might be able to fashion something out of P clips and say a wooden dowel or similar bolted to the ends of the P clips.

the bar end suggestion is fine but only if you can get the bar ends threaded onto the bars and round the curves into position.


----------



## u_i (14 Jun 2021)

This thread is old, but someone, other than OP, might still find it useful. I made a bridge myself out of an alu tube + hose clamps. However, there are now at least two dedicated plastic offerings in the market, that can be found by searching for 'Brompton bridge extender' in a browser.


----------



## 185Q (1 Jul 2021)

Eline said:


> If anyone needs one I have one for sale. It’s in Oslo, Norway and I am happy to mail it.


Hi there Eline
Do you still have this, please?
If you do, how much to buy and send to uk?
What payment could we use?
I look forward to hearing from you.
185Q


----------



## terrytheferry (10 Jan 2022)

Eline said:


> If anyone needs one I have one for sale. It’s in Oslo, Norway and I am happy to mail it.


Hello - yes I’m interested if you still have it available? I’ve just joined so not sure how it works. I’m happy to pay first if need be! Thanks, Ben


----------



## yoho oy (14 Jan 2022)

rafiki said:


> Bridge Extender for Brompton M 2017 Handlebar
> 
> It fits the H bar too.


Yes, but it has 
"Disclaimer: Do not grab this bridge to pull/lift the Brompton, or add a heavy handlebar bag onto, it was not designed for that."

OP intends to use such bar as a grip for his kid.


----------

